# DIY Whitetail Euromount Via Maceration.



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, By the way. 

If you have a weak stomach, or cant stand the smell of putrid rotting meat...this may not be for you. you should also do this away from your house, like in a shop, shed...ect... My wife isnt really looking forward to the next three months of rotten smell in the garage! haha


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Suscribed


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Suscribed !


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

codykrr, may I give you a tip? Wrap old blankets around the outside of that tub. Your water will heat up faster and maintain the temp easier. :wink:


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Never thought of that! I will have to see if we have any old blankets.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

good thread thanks for sharing:thumbs_up


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Each to his own method.....looks like the long way around the mountain to get the job done, with the only benefit being museum quality bone? I'd wager 9 out of 10 people couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## dwightshrute (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to see someone doing a Euro mount THE RIGHT WAY. If you don't have bugs, this is the only way to go.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Each to his own method.....looks like the long way around the mountain to get the job done, with the only benefit being museum quality bone? I'd wager 9 out of 10 people couldn't tell the difference.


To each there own. Sure, most people wont know a museum grade/collector grade euro mount, but I do! you continue your way, I will continue my way. 



dwightshrute said:


> Glad to see someone doing a Euro mount THE RIGHT WAY. If you don't have bugs, this is the only way to go.


Even if I had demestid beetles I wouldnt use them for skull work, as the nasal bones one some animals will be broken by larva moving through the cavities. any other bone, I would agree dermestid would be the fastest way to go. but remember, there not easy to keep for the inexperienced keeper.


Also, just wanted to note, I decided to use what i think is a 3 gallon bucket(something I had laying around) for the soaking. I will be adding the pictures from today in just a few.


----------



## dwightshrute (Aug 7, 2011)

codykrr said:


> To each there own. Sure, most people wont know a museum grade/collector grade euro mount, but I do! you continue your way, I will continue my way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just talking for whitetails. I really have no interest in skull work outside of what I kill.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

*WARNING GRAPHIC- not for the squimish!*

Ok, so now that my skull is thawed, its time to begin the work.(not work if you enjoy this stuff) Also again, I decided on using a 3 gallon bucket for the soaking process. I am using a 10 gallon aquarium heater I had laying around set on 75F.(not all have a thermostat, this one does).

Ok so I got my work area set up, its kinda ghetto, as I dont have a bench for this stuff yet, but it served the purpose. At this point I had alread heated the water the skull was going in to the 75F.

for this step I used a number 1 exacto knife, rubber gloves and I had a plastic apron laying around i used to not get nasty.

the setup:








Ok so now, I started at the front lips, just as I would if I were caping the deer out for a mount. just start at the top lip, working back then going to the bottom and working it back untill you get to the corner of the mouth, and the eyes. take your time, follow the bone, and try your best not to cut into the bone! it will pay off later.

Caped from the lips to the start of the ear canals, and bases:









Now your going to need to flip the skull over and skin it backwards. cut the ear canals, but dont be scared to leave meat on, as you will pick it off later. again, take your time, trying to avoid cutting any bone.

skull caped out:








continue to next post:


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

now the fun part! haha. cutting as much muscle and tissue off the skull as possible. how well you do these next steps, will ultimately determine the smell, length of time and the amount of grease in the bone.

now I didnt get to take as many pictures during the next part as I wished I could have. I just didnt feel like getting my camera all funky. hope you understand. I will walk you through the best I can.

First- removing the tongue: this is not difficult, except for there is a small bone in the back of the throat the tongue will be attached too. start by cutting down both sides of the bottom jaw, and work your way to the back. once you feel the bone, work your way down to were a tendon connects it to the skull. this might take some effort, if you cant get it just lob the tongue off before the bone.

second- removing the bottom jaw: this step will take some time if you have never done it. The best way I can tell you if to look at a picture of a deer skull, note there are two holes behind the eye sockets. you will need to cut the meat away from that CAREFULLY taking your time untill you reveal the joint. once you find the joint, cut the connective tissue that hold them together. this is some tough stuff, so make sure you have a new blade in at this point!

third-removing the remaining spine: most the time I cut my deer heads a little back so I dont damge the skull. all you need to do is start cutting off chunks of meat untill you expose the area on the back of the skull that the spine attaches to. once you find it its really simple to cut off. cant really explain it any more than that.

Fourth- removing the eyes: this is option as some are really grossed out by it, but for me its a must!!! cuts down a lot of stench. I start by just going behind were the jaw hinge was and cutting the optical nerves and muscles. then I just cut around the eye socket trying my best to pop it out whole. this is a part that took me a while, as normally I left them in, but it stunk to bad and was even more nasty after they say in water for a month!!!

Remember to take your time, and work carefully. make sure you dont lob your finger off. It really isnt hard to pick a skull clean.

once you do the following, you should have a pretty clean skull that looks like this.









Now this next step is crucial to the grease your bone will have, cuts down on soak time, and SMELL. do not skip this step!

taking the brain out the best you can. I was going to take pictures of this, but decided not to as it is pretty gross. sorry.

What I do is first get an old screw driver. shove it into the brain cavity, and swirl it around(do this over a trash can!) you will have brain goop ooz out. I do this untill I got most out. Then I take an old baby bottle brush(get one there like a dollar at wal mart) and shove it in the brain cavity and clean it out the best I can. 

you should get a pretty clean brain cavity.








At this point you can pick some more, or go outside and take a garden hose and wash the brain cavity out the best you can(dumping it ever so often). I had picked it a little more after the previous photo and washed it down.


Also, if you left any fur around the bases now is a good time to remove the most you can. its like grissle with fur attached. I use a scraping motion to get any left overs off.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

so now with your skull rinsed, take an old tooth brush and clean any meat chunks or bloody that might have gotten on the antlers during the previous steps. doesnt have to be perfect, just get some of the nasty off or it could stain.

Now this is optional again, but I do it to protect the bases of the antlers from staining caused by the grease and fats the are going to float to the surface of the water. 

just above the burrs on the antler bases wrap the antlers with self clinging saran wrap. you can wrap all the antlers(preferred if using a tub with lid as the antlers will absorb smell and get condensation on them) if using a bucket like me, you can get away with just the bases.

here is what mine looked like. Note- I didnt cover the burrs to make sure the remaining fat, fur and grissle around the bases are disolved too.

















now all thats left to do is put it in you water fill tub(in my case a bucket) and adjust the water level so that its about an inch over the entire skull. NOTE: do no add anything to the water, no soap, salts nothing!! you need bacteria to form to dissolve the tissue on the skull. 

here is mine sitting in its bath.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Now I will let that sit in there like that, adding water if needed over the next month. I will periodically skim the surface of the water of fat. in a month(give or take, could be sooner) I will change the water completely reserving 1 gallon of the old water to add to the new. That way we will introduce the already developed bacteria instead of waiting on it to redevelop which at that point could take weeks!

I will continue to update this thread.

Hope this helps someone. Again, yes, there are faster methods, but this in my opinion is the only way to go. hard work will pay off.


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking the time to show us this step by step! I will be looking forward to seeing the rest of the process!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ its a down hill slide/waiting game from here. I picked this skull pretty clean, so it shouldnt take very long. the longest part will be waiting on the roof of the mouth to fall off. once all the meat falls off and I clean all the crevices(mainly by the ear canal bone, and nasal bones) I will start degreasing it. I am still debating on weather or not I am going to bleach the skull. I normally dont, but for this how to I might. depends on if yall want me too.

I will also be posting pictures of the Fence post wall mounts I will be doing. I am going to use Bowhunter4e's idea but a little different. going to go looking for some old logs or fence posts soon. I will be posting that in here as well.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW- this is my gun buck from SE Missouri, he taped out on the B&C chart at 114 5/8 after deduction he was 108 3/8 not a monster, but for the area i hunt its a good deer. I guess his age at 3 years old.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thansk for the tips and process. I used to do this in Texas where I didn't need the heater... could leave them in a bucket outside for a few months. I am sure the neighbors didnt like it. I did this with a batch of hog skulls a few years ago and they turned out great. 

Ignore the nay sayers...I have seen plenty of boiler/simmer skulls that have broken nasal bones and soft porous bone... To each their own.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I applaud the effort but agree with other comments about taking the long way around to reach the goal. What you are waiting a month or more for (as well as the smell) I have been doing in a weekend with fantastic results. I recently turned over a large wolf skull I did to the University and received great compliments on the quality. Words like “Museum quality” and “the best specimen in the department” come to mind. I use the simmer method and then 40 volume peroxcide.


To each their own. there is always more than one way to skin a cat. 

I am glad your skull turned out great. I never said a simmered skull cant look good. But I can say I have seen more crappy hack job euro mounts done by boiling than I ever seen by maceration. Matter of Fact I never seens a bad maceration job... just saying. 

this thread is for those, who would rather put the hard work and patients into there work than a 4 hour boil session in the back yard. I take much more pride in my work to boil/simmer a skull.


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

you left out one thing.... half of a can of beer. only half!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Rancid, I am happy your prefer your way...but please do not hijack the thread where I am showing people MY way. there are literally dozens of threads on how to boil a skull and few if any threads on how to Macerate them. 

you and all the people who simmer there skulls can argue all you want which way is best. fact is, heat is detrimental to skulls and if people simmer there skulls to hot the bones WILL shrink, the nasal bones WILL fall out and you get a mediocre product.

Glad you found a method that works best for YOU! its just not for me.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Also, if you think simmering is the same as maceration, then here is an experiment you can do. go out get a mouse, mole or other small mammal skull, and try to clean it via boiling/simmering. bet you money you wont have a skull when done.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

then why do we see year after year peoples skulls without nasal bones....? hmmm.... I wonder.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Again Rancid, please, lets keep this thread the way I intended it. you got a problem with my method, please shoot me a pm.


----------



## kevin39208 (Sep 22, 2006)

Subscribed. I do have a question for you codykrr though, is there a time limit or 'shelf life' that a head can be in a freezer before it is unusable for a skull mount? Great post also


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Nope, sorry. Not true. I suppose if you do it wrong, you will get poor results. I never have such problems. There is one and only one difference in the outcome of your methed vs mine. Yours takes a month or more while mine is done in a weekend. Period!


Umm......the skull in the pics you posted is missing the nasal bones


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

codykrr great post and im glad there is one person willing to share the right method for cleaning bone. i clean with beetles and maceration. mr. crabtree, when you boil bone your going to start calium loss within the bone. you are also cooking the grease father into the bone. 6 months later at room temp and your skull will start turning yellowish. this is the grease coming back to the surface. beetles and maceration are the only correct ways to professionally clean bone period. i only clean 100 plus skulls a year so what do i know about it.... just my 2 cents


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Ron of all people let him do his tutorial without the hijack. 


So hows the skull coming along:darkbeer:


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Your going to have to come back in a month or more to find out. :wink:


What a horrible thing to do to someone else's thread. Are you a teenager??


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

kevin39208 said:


> Subscribed. I do have a question for you codykrr though, is there a time limit or 'shelf life' that a head can be in a freezer before it is unusable for a skull mount? Great post also


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

no, as far as I know you could use a skull thats been frozen for years.... scientists have done it hundreds of times with mammoth skulls. those have been frozen for hundreds if not thousands of years. I actually prefer to freeze first as it makes the brain mush, and it a lot easier to get out. it comes out in goo instead of chunks. 

Rancid, please again...dont hijack my thread. you dont like it, move on. I value your info, and have taken into account a lot of your threads without hijacking them. please be respectful.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

and actually the skull is coming along nicely. you can already see a nice layer of fat/grease coming to the surface!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

There in no "simmering" going on at all. but right now the water in my bucket in 75F. Maybe you should read the thread instead of hijacking it.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I posted in the beginning of this thread the water temps.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah the heat stays on. The one I am using right now in the bucket has a thermostat on it. it can go from 70-90F. I have it set at 75. The other bigger one I have doesnt but its max temp is 80. you can also get rheostats to make the heater shut on/off if needed, but is way overkill. 

Also depending on how well you pick the skull clean depends on the timeframe. Id say if temps stay a constant 75F for me, then it shouldnt be more than a month for the actual maceration process. then we will move onto degreasing.


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Question: How bad is the stench, given that you prepare it like the way you do? I have an attached garage, and wondering if I will smell it in the house.


----------



## mastermind (Jun 16, 2011)

this is pretty fn cool, i just learned a little. good job on your write up


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

well, I to am doing this in an attached garage. put it this way, if you have a door leading out to to it from the inside...dont open it! haha or park your vehicles in it. I mean, honestly it doesnt bother me that much. I can pretty much tolerate it, but my wife wont go in the garage. I would do this outside, but there is stray dogs running about which might run off with my trophy.


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool thread man, I'll be watching... This stuff is mind bottling!


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

I "boil" mine but I give you props by doing it this way. It is very interesting and thanks for sharing. As stated above, yours probably turn out in better shape.


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

codykrr said:


> well, I to am doing this in an attached garage. put it this way, if you have a door leading out to to it from the inside...dont open it! haha or park your vehicles in it. I mean, honestly it doesnt bother me that much. I can pretty much tolerate it, but my wife wont go in the garage. I would do this outside, but there is stray dogs running about which might run off with my trophy.


In that case, I have a small shed away from the house that has electric running to it. I suppose the heater will stay constant even in dropping and rising temps?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Jason, like mentioned in the thread earlier you could wrap the bucket with old blankets/towels to insulate it.

this bucket was a 3 gallon, so I took a 5 gallon one and placed the 3 into the 5 and the air between is acting like a good insulator. I plan on drilling a hole in the outer bucker, and filling the space between the two with great stuff foam.


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

Great thread, Cody... maybe a mod could clean up all those PSA's 

I've macerated several, all with great results, and have picked up a few tidbits here that may lead to adjustments in the way i do it (though doing it in the garge will not be one of them :wink: )...I've only ever simmered one, it will be the last. Side by side there is no comparison, imo. I'm sure it can be done better than my first attempt, but macerating for me was sure fire.

My only question would be is the skull resting tip first on the bottom of the bucket, and if so has that ever given you trouble? I've always done mine flat, down on the teeth, but it requires a larger vessel and requires the bases be submerged at least partially...

Will be following along as well-

MB


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Mbullism-

Well to be honest, this is the first whitetail I have done in a bucket. The others were done in the other tub I showed at the beginning. they were layed teeth down as well. also yes this particular skull is resting on the bone at the bottom, but I dont think it will prove to be any trouble for me. 

The only thing about this skull that worries me at all is the first tooth on the deers right side looked as if it has been rotting away. like it had a cavity. this of course was like that before I started macerating but I am hoping I dont loose the tooth as it may crack is it falls out. Never seen a deer with a rotten tooth/cavity before...I am sure it will be fine though.


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have tried several by simmering or boiling them, they were all hack jobs. I think I might try this method. Question for you, I had an old refrigerator that I put my antelope skull in in October, and apparently it quit on me and the skull is like brown mud now. The horns were taken off so they were not effected. Will this method still work for that? I imagine I need to get it cleaner with a brush and water before going to this method?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ you could always try... never had that happen before.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Codykrr, lets here something on your degreasing process if there is need to with your method.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

coop1212 said:


> \beetles and maceration are the only correct ways to professionally clean bone period. \



x2..


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Pizonarcher said:


> Codykrr, lets here something on your degreasing process if there is need to with your method.


well, once The skull has been macerated untill all tissue it gone off the bone I will drain the nasty water, rise the skull with the hose. Clean the bucket out pretty good. I will then fill a bucket with hot water from the tap, and add Dawn foaming dish soap. I will then add the aquarium heater again and set to 75F to 80F and change the soapy water every time it looks cloudy untill the water will stay clear. once the water is staying clear I will pull the skull let it air dry for about a day and check it. if there are any spots that still look "wet" after a day of dry time I will degrease it some more. As the wet spot is most likely oil/fat/grease. repeat until the skull is grease free. If you do a good job at picking the skull clean from the get go(IE removing as much brain material as possible from the start) the degreasing time is shortened greatly.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Great, thats a pretty simple process, the foaming soap probably works better then reg kind. I can see where maceration method would be a lot easier on the bone & not setting in the grease by boiling (simmering). Although the time involved would not be real practical for someone doing say 30+ skulls a year, all around the same time. Not putting this method down but I did have one last year soaking in a bucket (no heater) & the smell was so rank on some warm days I had to get rid of it. This would be good if you have some close neighbors that you don't like!!!!.............................:angry:
When you said boiled (simmered) skulls will turn yellow in about a month, your right!. 
But if you would soak like you say in foaming soap to degrease do you think that would help?.

& thank you for the great info & taking time to post for everyone to know & letting us pick your brains & don't let anyone on here turn you yellow !!!!.:wink:
One more question, what is your whiting process? I know the sun will whiten skull real nice if left out for a few days.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Pizonarcher said:


> Great, thats a pretty simple process, the foaming soap probably works better then reg kind. I can see where maceration method would be a lot easier on the bone & not setting in the grease by boiling (simmering). Although the time involved would not be real practical for someone doing say 30+ skulls a year, all around the same time. Not putting this method down but I did have one last year soaking in a bucket (no heater) & the smell was so rank on some warm days I had to get rid of it. This would be good if you have some close neighbors that you don't like!!!!.............................:angry:
> When you said boiled (simmered) skulls will turn yellow in about a month, your right!.
> But if you would soak like you say in foaming soap to degrease do you think that would help?.
> 
> ...


Just for the record, I never said boiling will make the skulls turn yellow after a Month. If not degreased properly ANY skull will. most guys boil/simmer with sal soda and if done right it should degrease it properly.

Also, I know several Taxi's that use this method. I know more that use beetles though. I agree, if I was a busy taxidermist i wouldnt employ this method on commercial mounts unless specifically asked. Id probably use beetles for most work. In my opinion simmering a skull is just to hard on the skull period. 

For contest, or show work I would ALWAYS use maceration though. so much nicer of a mount.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

just wanted to show you an update. 

Ok this is a layer of fat and just plain nasty stuff that has floated to the surface of the water. So far this week I have added a half gallon of water due to the level dropping from evaporation. I will be skimming the gunk off the surface tomorrow, depending on what the skull looks like after that I might do the first water change(doubtfull, but its stinkin and just for the wifes sake I might change it so it cuts the smell down some). 

So like I said this is after a week of macerating. at this time its a good idea to skim all the fats and grease from the surface.

here is a pic of what it will look like. Also at this point this is about as stinky as it gets. this smell will test a mans gut for sure! 

1 week after maceration:


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Also BTW just note, I keep my tags on the deer during this process. Check your state laws regarding this process.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

I work in a busy taxi shop and do all of our skulls this way. I get the skulls started and then work on higher ticket items in the meantime.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ are you using buckets and aquarium heaters too? also whats your average time frame? 

Also, I did a partial water change two days ago. It was raining out, so I didnt get to take pictures. what I did was, was skim the gunk off the top of the water, then carried the whole bucket outside took the skull out, dumped half the water, and rinse some of the stuff off the skull. so far its coming along nicely. not a lot of "meat" has fallen off, but its too the white looking soggy stage.(means its close).


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

just wanted to give a quick update. Been busy with things lately so sorry for the lack of.

Last week end I ended up doing a complete water change. I kept 1 gallon of the old water, and added it to the old water to transfer the establish bacteria needed to break down the soft tissue. We have had some cold snaps here and there too, and my garage gets pretty cold so it has slowed down the process a good bit. I actually put a heat lamp pointing towards the bucket to get the water back to temp. 

Ill give it another week or so and take it out and see what it looks like. last weekend it was looking pretty good. still had some meat, and some "slimy film looking stuff" covering the skull, but I think a garden hose will take care of that.

Will update again soon.


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## bamabowtec (Sep 28, 2011)

At what point do you add the peroxide if you are going to bleach it? I don't recall your decision to bleach or not so I though I would ask for those interested.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Great post, and some good information! Thanks for taking the time to show us how it is done.
Maceration huh?
I was doing it, but did not know what it was called.
But mine did not turn out "professional" looking.
I was taking my deer heads and attached copper wire to the antlers and threw the head into my pond, being sure that the antlers were completely submerged.
I skinned the head, but I did not remove any meat, tissue, eyes, or anything. Just the hide and hair.
This was in November, and I would not retrieve the skull until sometime in April or May.
The skull was completely devoid of any meat! But! My skulls would be of a "brownish" color and I just left them that way.
Still made for a nice mount! I had always assumed that it was the small fish and other creatures in the pond that was eating the meat.
I guess bacteria is a creature!
I just took the lazy man's way I suppose.
But I sure like the process you are taking and applaud your efforts in showing us how it is done!
Also, on a side note I noticed your MO tag right away, and then saw your location!!!


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

I for one am greatful crabtree chimed in ! I think it's great to get different opinions and ways to do things . I don't think he is high jacking your thread at all just showing us another way is all ! Thanks to both of you for your ideas and the best part is I didn't have to read through 10 different threads to get this info. !


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ yes, but Crabtree's way IS NOT MACERATION. which is the purpose of this thread. I bet if you type in "euro mount" you will get hundreds of threads showing how they simmer/boil... just saying. To each there own I agree, and I am glad he likes his method. I personally do not, and this thread was intended for info for people who also dont like simmer/boiling.

not trying to be a jerk or anything, as I have followed many of crabtree's how too's. just sometimes better to keep your opinion to yourself.

Also yup, bred, born and raised in Missouri. Ill die here I am sure too. lol. Grew up in Cape/jackson area and moved here to springfield/marshfield area about 9 years ago. 

Also, again I am sorry for the lack of updates, been busy working on things, got a new job..and honestly havent checked the head at all. I havent forgotten about the thread and will update as soon as I can get some free time.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Actually, thats a good question. I kinda been so busy, the last thing on my mind was this to be honest. New job, New bow...you know. LIFE. Sorry I feel bad for not updating. Though, I do remember a week or so ago, the water did freeze ontop. even with the heater the temps were too cold for it.

Ill pull it out this week end.

Also, enough with the Sarcasm....getting old. Besides, bet you got a lot of pissed off clients...Missing nose bones and all:mg: you know, like the one you posted on page 1 with most its nasal bones gone....must be proud.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Besides, just a few over 60 days...Most know QUALITY mounts, whether it be euro mount, shoulder, full body...take TIME! Most I know would rather wait, get a good quality mount back than get one thats a hack job.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Create your own threads if you want to explain your methods. Carry on Cody. :thumb:


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Going to update tomorrow I promise!! Sorry ya'll been busy with other "projects" forgot about the skull..anyway, enough excuses! Im am off tomorrow due to inventory at work, so I will post pics. BTW Rancid, I checked earlier, and its Almost done. I bet if I had a power washer Id be able to blow off the tid bits hanging on. going to spray it down with the garden hose tomorrow, if that dont work, might take it to a car wash and try getting the last remaining pieces off. but no, its not done, and no, this meathod isnt about speed!


----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

awesome! cant wait!


----------



## raythomas (Aug 27, 2006)

*This is the most informative euro mount thread ever---*

Can't wait to see the final results!!!
Thanks
Ray


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so I have to apologize for the over due update. Right now lifes busy. anyway here are some pictures from this morning.

now, At this point, if I had a pressure washer Id probably be able to blow off what tiny bits remain. my yard water hose just wont cut it. I was going to take it to a car wash here a few weeks back, and they had closed due to freezing weather. so next time I get a chance I will probably go by there and blow this off, but for now I am just letting it macerate a little more.

So this first pic is of the nasal cavity. probably the most rewarding part of doing this method is a PERFECT nasal cavity with ALL the bones in tact. so this is what it looks like.









ok this next picture is of the backside of the nasal cavity that leads into the deers throat. there are some very thin bones here as well, and while not seen once mounted are IMHO important as well. Also note the clean brain cavity. when macerating you will find this can sometimes be the biggest "stink". once the brain matter is gone change the water as the greases will cling to the skull. also you will notice a lot of the smell goes away once the brain cavity is clean. 









ok so here is the base of the skull. as you can see at this point most the meat is gone, but you will find the cartilage, and fat/tendons want to cling on. these are what usually slow the process down. at this point of my skull I am confident a pressure washer would strip the remaining meat material away and as said would be done(might do that this week sometime)









Pretty much the same can be said for the top of the skull as well. whats left really just needs to be pressure washed off at this point. 









I am going to let this sit for about another week. then I will(weather permitting) take it to a pressure washer. Hopefully I can get all the remaining material off, and start degreasing. 

I hope all of you all who are interested are enjoying this. I knows its slow, I know it stinks and I know it isnt going to float everyones boats. But I just wanted to share a method I use and have had excellent results with, without loosing bone matter, or for those that done want to spend the money on a turkey fryer, then propane...ect..

I will update soon I hope! 

Thanks.


----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like it is coming along great! quick question. Maybe I am overthinking it, but wouldnt a pressure washer have enough force to break the nasal bones? Or am i giving the washer more credit than it deserves?


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

spazzcdnm said:


> Looks like it is coming along great! quick question. Maybe I am overthinking it, but wouldnt a pressure washer have enough force to break the nasal bones? Or am i giving the washer more credit than it deserves?


it would easily break it


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah I wont be taking the pressure washer to the nasal bones. 

Just the back side. and probably wont even use a actual pressure washer. just what they got at the car wash(the spray it yourself kind of car wash) round here half the time they dont work, and there not that powerful. 

its still macerating right now, this week the temps are going to be in the 70's to 80's here so if we can keep the weather I wont need to even powerwash it at all!! the biggest dellima is maintaining a good temp. in all honesty this works best in the spring-summer months.(least its a lot faster) if it wouldnt have froze that week when it got REAL cold here it would probably already be done. I am going to be making a thread on a DIY Macerating bucket too.

Basically its one bucket(3 gallon) put inside a 5 gallon, then filled with expanding foam(big gap filler) to insulate the inner bucket better. it will help me maintain heat in there better. also going to upgrade my bucket to dual fish tank heater.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

You could have saved yourself a bunch of trouble by freezing it until warm weather. Throw the skinned head in a bucket and add a little water in the bottom. Maggots will have it stripped clean in about 4 days. Once they're done the skull will be every bit as clean with less discoloration. Follow that up with a 3 day soak in peroxide and it'll be clean as a pin and white as snow. Just sayin'.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah...maggots make me want to puke...

ukey: 

I have studied ALL kinds of bugs(including bot fly larva) and still...cannot do leaches or maggots! oh also, small headed fly larva...GROSS!!!! 

Plus I got random stray dogs in the neighborhood.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

I understand. Some people can't and they will toss their cookies lol. At any rate, your way is pretty interesting also and I've been following it from the beginning. Can't wait to see the finished results and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Fascinating


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Subscribed


----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

any update?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Not yet

Hopefully i will soon. Been swamped at work. Been going in at dark and getting off at dark


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I dont recall, is this your own deer skull or that of a customer?? There are much faster and with exactly the same results that can be employed to get the job done. Suffering for your craft and making it take months does not a better mount make. If there was actually something value added to doing it this way, I would think differently but having done many many euro mounts for many many years, I see no benefit to this except to be able to tell people how long it takes. You started this more than 4 months ago. No euro mount in the world need take that long.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ this is My personal deer from this past season. Again. to each there own. tomorrow, I have some things to do, but I am going to try and get to this again. 12 hour days at work, about 20 projects(not to mention the "honey doo list") are kinda getting in my way right now. heck I havent even got to finish my bowpress yet! 

Rancid, whatever floats your boat. glad you like the way you do it. I am glad I like my way.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Any new progress pics yet?


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Cody is probably dealing with the same issues as most of us trying to soak last fall/winter's buck. The temps are just not right for good bacterial growth to speed this process up. Even with a small fish tank heater, you will have troubles getting the temps high enough for rapid growth. Mine has been soaking since early March when the temps first started climbling into the 70s. Lately we've had a prolonged cold snap. Next year, I will just keep it frozen until June and have it done in a 5-6 weeks.
So yes, Rancid, it is a slow process, but myself and many other prefer it. I've simmered (never boiled) my fair share of skulls, and I prefer the nasal bones to stay intact 100% of the time vs less than 100% with simmering. 
To each their own, so go bash someone else's thread.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm Wondering would it make sense to place the head in a protected shed and let the fly maggots remove most of the flesh first?
Seems it would be easy enough to make a shelter to keep carrion out but allow flies in. I know the other option is to use beetle maggots is there a significant difference between fly maggots and beetle maggots? do the flies cause damage? Sorry for my ignorance?

I've found skulls in the woods that were completely picked clean but to be honest never really looked that close at the nasal cavity or other details.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Stryder said:


> Cody is probably dealing with the same issues as most of us trying to soak last fall/winter's buck. The temps are just not right for good bacterial growth to speed this process up. Even with a small fish tank heater, you will have troubles getting the temps high enough for rapid growth. Mine has been soaking since early March when the temps first started climbling into the 70s. Lately we've had a prolonged cold snap. Next year, I will just keep it frozen until June and have it done in a 5-6 weeks.
> So yes, Rancid, it is a slow process, but myself and many other prefer it. I've simmered (never boiled) my fair share of skulls, and I prefer the nasal bones to stay intact 100% of the time vs less than 100% with simmering.
> To each their own, so go bash someone else's thread.


Take a chill pill dude. I've done tons of european mounts by boiling them with no skull separation at all including the nasal bones. I've even taught others how to do it including a taxidermist and another buddy of mine who has done many since and makes money off of his as well. I've also done maceration myself and I'm here to tell ya' that there's no way to go about doing that without it destroying all cartilage. It gets dissolved, and all unfused bones will separate. I'm also from Missouri and know about the cold snaps. We have had temps right at 90 degrees too and that's partly why I was asking about an update since it has been a month since the last one. Just checking back in is all so climb off of my ass bucko.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

ozarks, your name rancid?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Stryder said:


> Cody is probably dealing with the same issues as most of us trying to soak last fall/winter's buck. The temps are just not right for good bacterial growth to speed this process up. Even with a small fish tank heater, you will have troubles getting the temps high enough for rapid growth. Mine has been soaking since early March when the temps first started climbling into the 70s. Lately we've had a prolonged cold snap. Next year, I will just keep it frozen until June and have it done in a 5-6 weeks.
> So yes, Rancid, it is a slow process, but myself and many other prefer it. I've simmered (never boiled) my fair share of skulls, and I prefer the nasal bones to stay intact 100% of the time vs less than 100% with simmering.
> To each their own, so go bash someone else's thread.


Its been 18 weeks since this thread started. There is no Euro mount in the world that need take more than one week. Suffering more for your craft does not a better mount make. Work smarter, not harder (and with a lot less rotten smell) :wink:


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> Just checking back in is all so climb off of my ass bucko.


Do you take everything so personally? I was simply stating a possible reason why there hasn't been a update based on my own skull that's soaking. Granted I kinda lashed out a Rancid, but if you had been following along from the beginning, he has had absolutely nothing good to say at all. Many of his negative posts have been removed. Everyone has their own method for skulls, and he has shown no respect for any other but his own. So I'm not sure how this upset you, when you were never mentioned. Maybe I'm not the one who needs a chill pill.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Who knew a stinky head could cause so much vitriol.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Stryder said:


> Do you take everything so personally? I was simply stating a possible reason why there hasn't been a update based on my own skull that's soaking. Granted I kinda lashed out a Rancid, but if you had been following along from the beginning, he has had absolutely nothing good to say at all. Many of his negative posts have been removed. Everyone has their own method for skulls, and he has shown no respect for any other but his own. So I'm not sure how this upset you, when you were never mentioned. Maybe I'm not the one who needs a chill pill.


Oops haha my mistake. The way this place operates you can't even tell people water is wet without some smart ass telling you how wrong you are. I'm all good and chillax. Carry on, I'll hold your hats while y'all box it out lol.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

haha...man. some butt hurt people in here.

Im going to be honest the thing in in my garage...still, Ive been working 14 to 16 hour days...last thing on my mind has been this head. I havent even got to shoot my bow in over a month!!! I managed to build a bowpress, and only used it twice. lifes VERY busy. 

I have peaked in the bucket..but aint pulled it out. I am almost positive I could go out there now hose it off and start degreasing. I been juggling TOOO many projects and its hard when you get up at 4 am, go to work and get off at 9 to 10 pm...

Anyway.. I will try to get to this ASAP since it seems to cause some issues round here. 

Happy for those who like boiling..or whatever you do I am going to reiterate it again...THIS IS FOR THOSE WHO PERSONALLY FEEL BOILING IS A SUB-PAR WAY OF DOING A EUROMOUNT.


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great Thread Will be waiting for the next SAGA of Deer skull


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome post thanks alot bud


----------

